# trigger pull



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am just wondering what people have set there triggers at? i finally got my 270 into the gunsmith for a trigger job and i knew it was a stiff pull but i couldnt even imagine that it was a 6 pound pull i am getting it set at 2.5 for now and see how hat works i mean there is no way it could get any worse right?

so what do you like for your trigger pull?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

2.5 is the very minimum I would go to on a hunting rifle. Excitement combined with cold, gloves, fatigue, etc. will make that seem pretty light.

My hunting rifles are around 3lb.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Savage LRPV is set around 1lb. Had it a 6 oz. and it was to light.
The others are set about 1.5 lbs.
All are bench Varmint rifles.
My 7 MM Mag is at least 3 lbs. I agree that a hunting rifle needs to be heavier.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Two of my big game rifles are set at ~2.5lbs. I would agree that it should be the minimum.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good point made here regarding trigger pull weight. Since this is a big game rifle, you do want to take into account the possibility of wearing gloves (which may cause you to accidentally fire if the trigger is set too light). 2.5 - 3 lbs would be a good range. 

Al's varmint rifles are set to a nice light weight, but prairie dogs require more precision accuracy at long ranges due to being such small targets...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about my varmint rifles for my 223 somewhere around 1.5 and my 243 round about 2 pounds but I haven't totally decided about those just yet 

Thanks for the thoughts and ideas on the others it helps with my decision


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

6mm AI - 1.5
338 Edge - 2.5
6mm Rem - 2.0
300 Wby - 4.0
6.5x284 - ~1.0
204 Ruger - 2.0

These are the ones I know off the top of my head. I have a scale so I set my own triggers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of my workhorse centerfire rifles, including varmint guns, have Remington or Timney triggers. I try to set them at 3 lbs with the sear screw backed off some. I have polished most of my factory Remington trigger engagement surfaces to reduce creep; the Timneys come already polished with a little extra radius on corners.

I have an cheap RCBS mechanical trigger gauge. For consistant pull measurements using it, or any pull gauge of that type, it's important to put the guage wire on the trigger the same way every time. 

My hunting revolvers were set at 3 lbs, in single action, by the S&W custom shop. I think factory is something like 9 lbs! 

Last fall I put a Timney trigger kit in my 12 ga slug gun and set it somewhere around 3 lbs.

My Winchester .22 squirrel rifle was set by a gunsmith over 40 years ago at 1.5 lbs and my Remington small game .22 rifle is at 3 lbs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a factory Remington sear (left) and a Timney replacement (right):









Should have shown the side that the hammer engages, but they have the same finish as the side plates.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I like my triggers set right at about 2lbs with no creep. On the other hand, i'm having my wife's rifle built right now and we're setting it at 3lbs with a little creep. She's a bit less experienced with rifles and i want to make sure she "knows" she is pulling the trigger. With thick gloves on anything under 3 lbs is pretty light.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

3lbs for anything that goes on a sling, 1lb for anything that rides the bench. On my Sendero's I have Kepplinger set triggers that do both. They are set for 3lbs normal and 10oz on set. I like Timney triggers for standard hunting use and Jewell triggers for target/varmint use. I also have a Rifle Basics and a Kanjar that are good. Triggers make a big difference, but beware, once you go light you can never go back.---------SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The weight of the trigger is not the most important part. It does play a big role but how much travel there is for, me at least, is very important. Both in creep (trigger movement before the gun goes off) and over travel (trigger movement after the gun goes off). A trigger can be pretty heavy and still be very controllable if it has no perceptible travel.

This Remington is very light and has very little travel. At that weight it is almost too light. I'll move it back up to at least 3 before I hunt with it.
[attachment=1:3u1whx5g]Rem Trigger.JPG[/attachment:3u1whx5g]

This 10/22 is pretty light but has a lot of creep so is not as easy to shoot well. Check out the home made over travel stop.
[attachment=0:3u1whx5g]1022 Trigger.JPG[/attachment:3u1whx5g]

The trigger on this Winchester is a little heavier but has zero perceptable travel so it really feels good. Everyone who has shot it guessed the trigger weight at a pound or two lighter.
[attachment=2:3u1whx5g]Win Trigger.JPG[/attachment:3u1whx5g]

All the trigger work was done by me. The 10/22 was quite a lot of work. I had to replace nearly all the springs and make a trigger stop.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I think my Remington 30-06 is set pretty high (never checked it over the last 4 years since I bought it but it is noticeable). Is there a reliable gunsmith near Draper I could take it to for a check up and possibly change the trigger pull lower (sorry to hijack). What would something like this cost?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Any 'smith should be able to do it. It shouldn't be more than about $60. This time of year I wouldn't leave anything with a gunsmith without a finish date signed in blood.
If you feel adventurous here is a link.
http://www.quarterbore.com/library/arti ... igger.html
Do the safety check several times.
I use a Q-Tip with acetone on it and a dental pick to get at the screws.
I'll measure the pull for you but you have to bring it to Rush Valley.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i just had mine done at cross canyon arms for $45 and it took less than a week to get back and i have no complaints so far with it they are located in ogden i was referred to them by al hanson 

thanks al they were great


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome. They worked on a problem I created and they handed me back the rifle fixed in 10 minutes. :shock: 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I set most of my 700 triggers to 3#. I have one custom 700 varmint rig in 22BR that a former Remington gunsmith put a third lever in, and it's 2 oz. That's how Remington did their factory 2 oz trigger, except that my gunsmith kept the safety. It's fine for off the bench. I set one of my Kimber 22s to about 1#, and it's very nice. It's my cottontail gun, and with a Leupold M8 6X, it makes a great bunny rig. The trigger on my Anschutz Exemplar came from the factory with a 9.2 oz trigger. 

As others have said, creep is intolerable and overtravel should be minimized.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My, newer, Rem 700 felt a little heavy so I checked it. 9 LB- I adjusted it to 3 1/2 LB. Dad said it was too light and would be dangerous, so I checked his Rem made in the 50s. It was3 1/4 LB. It came that way from the factory.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Man I wish there were a trigger I could put in my ProHunter. That thing is at least 6 lb maybe more. its tough not to "jerk" the trigger when its that stiff.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

TC stuff. He has a trigger kit with instructions.
http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=35


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeh Ive looked at that but I'm not sure I want to go tearing into it. I'm great at getting things apart. its the getting them part together part I suck at lol.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

My varmint rifle and deer rifle are set at about 3 pounds. I have never had any of my others measured.


----------

